# Help KAI Wasabi



## mrdecoy1 (Jan 17, 2012)

[h1] [/h1]
Hi,

I bought a KAI Wasabi a couple years ago, after trying several stones, and cheap hand sharpeners, ceramic hone, I just can't get it sharp. I've seen a couple forum threads indicating that this is a very difficult knife to sharpen? howver I've assumed all along that it's me, should I dump it and try another knife? Thanks


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Have you used marker to color along the entire edge before sharpening on the whetstones to ensure you're taking metal off where you intend to be?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

First off, by your comment it really seems you know little about sharpening, why even mention "cheap hand sharpener" or ceramic hone? What does nameless sharpening stones tell us?   Secondly, aside from the likelihood you've made a bit of a mess of the edge at this point, these are cheap unexceptional knives, this one is possibly reject grade on top of that.

Look through some posts, check out the recommended sharpening videos, buy one of the cheap recommended stones if you don't already have it, practice some more on this knife till it cuts reasonably, then maybe look for a replacement.


----------



## mrdecoy1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Not sure what you mean by all of that I have a Japanese Waterstone, why not mention a ceramic hone? I was told that they are much better than steel hones. Yes I am a novice at this, but if this knife is notoriously difficult to sharpen maybe I should resell it and buy something easier? If it is no more difficult than any other knife please say so. To the other poster I don't know how to do the marker test thank you.


----------



## mrdecoy1 (Jan 17, 2012)

And buy cheap hand sharpener I mean that I paid $15 for it.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

mrdecoy1 said:


> Not sure what you mean by all of that I have a Japanese Waterstone, why not mention a ceramic hone? I was told that they are much better than steel hones. Yes I am a novice at this, but if this knife is notoriously difficult to sharpen maybe I should resell it and buy something easier? If it is no more difficult than any other knife please say so. To the other poster I don't know how to do the marker test thank you.






 Watch that and other videos from the playlist. With little to no solid experience sharpening, going at it without constant visual reinforcement like using the marker makes it very hard to build consistent skill.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Daido 1K6 high-carbon, stainless steel  ?  Or vg-10?

When I started sharpening on stainless knives,  I listened to some guy on the internet 'counting strokes' 10 on one side 10 on the other etc.  Sometimes it got sharper sometimes it got worse and I had no idea why.

You can sharpen any steel, some will take longer.  The most important thing is that you learn to recognize when you have formed a burr, and when you have removed it.  You can do this by touch and feeling where a burr is formed or you can inspect visually where it is shiny/ you have hit the stone.  Or you can get a microscope, there are lots of ways!

FWIW when I say a steel is difficult, I just mean it takes longer or more effort to form or remove a burr.


----------



## mrdecoy1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ben user,

Would you please suggest a carbon steel model name that I should start with? I will start with the marker test. Thanks


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261534378032


----------



## mrdecoy1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Question, on carbon steel knives, what kind of oil do you put on it when not in use??? Thanks


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

mrdecoy1 said:


> Question, on carbon steel knives, what kind of oil do you put on it when not in use??? Thanks


I always seem to have a different answer than the knife geeks here... But I don't oil my carbon knives. I just dry carefully and style where they won't get wet or sweat.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Generally I only oil if I'm going to be storing the blade away and not using it for weeks/months. Otherwise, just keep it clean and dry works


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

An entertaining thread on carbon knives and their patina.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...na-thread?highlight=my+favorite+color+is+blue

Everyone should have at least one carbon knife. Easy to sharpen, even on the cheapest you will get a surprisingly keen edge and, Patina!


----------

